# Piraya And Notatus?



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey guys is this piraya and notatus on pictures?
thanks..


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. But notatus is an old name for cariba.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks mate..
I m gonna get them tommorow..hell yeah..
noooo old names are better and cooler...
so this two in the front on first picture are pygocentrus piraya?
how can you tell..?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

lorteti hr said:


> thanks mate..
> I m gonna get them tommorowy..hell yeah..
> noooo old names are better and cooler...
> so this two in the front on first picture are pygocentrus piraya?
> how can you tell..?


Nice ones








Where did you get them ?

Old names better and cooler ? Allright, in that case those are not cariba or notatus, but Pygocentrus stigmaterythraeus









Piraya you can reckognise by the coloration of the ventral area.
In nattereri, the color usually extends to the ventral fin, and diminishes from there.
In piraya, the coloration extands all the way to the tail.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Pygocentrus stigmaterythraeus??








yeah I got them from germany..
piraya 2x 84 euro
caribe is 38 euro
and I didn t get my 20 exodon paradoxus but I will get them next time..
so only piraya kept the original name?
and one more thing,there is only 3 species of true piranha(pygocentrus species)so the serrasalmus species,you can t call them piranha,that is a insult for real piranha..


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Piraya also has synonyms... ferox and bidorsalis









Actually, there are 4 species in the genus Pygocentrus








P.palometa is considered valid, but a nomen dubium...

And piranhas or not... confusing word, like most common names. "True" piranhas are indeed only the species in the genus Pygocentrus.
But only because the locals called 'm like that.
So do they call scissors


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

how manny can I put in my aquarium(1500lt)?
5 or 6 would be ok,what do you think?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What species ? Piraya grows bigger and is more defensive...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

memento said:


> What species ? Piraya grows bigger and is more defensive...


only piraya mate,only piraya..
king of piranha rullzzzzzz..


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> What species ? Piraya grows bigger and is more defensive...


only piraya mate,only piraya..
king of piranha rullzzzzzz..








[/quote]
yeap 2 pirayas,but 4 caribes,one piraya and manueli are mine








i can't wait till'tommorow morning to get them


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I would say 8 Pirayas for a 1500 liter tank. I usually say 180 litres pr. piraya, and 100 litres pr. Nattereri.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

8,are you sure?I think 5 is the top?because 5 can get really huge in my aquarium,but 8 I don t know man..


----------

